# www.thedriftwoodstore.com/



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone know this fellow Rod, who owns the Driftwood store? We had several over the phone conversations about him getting me some stones. He was very helpful, informative, and willing to get them. He was supposed to get them together last week and e-mail me pics. I sent him a couple e-mails over last weekend, and was asking about a piece of driftwood on his site. I have not received a reply, and where he used to answer his phone, I can no longer get an answer. I am seriously worried that he went out to get my stones and was injured or something? I am hoping he was just taken out of town for some reason and he is ok. It's just strange...
Anyone know him, ever bought from him?


----------



## KrazyFish (Dec 23, 2010)

I ordered from him. He was very helpful - he even worked with me to get a delivery to Canada even though it was against their policy.

I hope things are ok. I'm sure someting must have come up.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have any information feel free to PM Carole, but vendor reviews are not allowed so I'm locking this thread.


----------

